# GeeGee's training



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

Just started GeeGee's training today, stuck my hand in the door of the cage with millet for 10 minutes. Looks like he might be a few days before he starts eating the millet though.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Beano will not come near me when he is near the cage but when he is away from the cage he just freezes lol he still not used to me


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

In my experience with Elgee, it just takes time and patience to build a strong trusting relationship between you and the bird. But not all birds are the same, so I'll be patient with GeeGee.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

I've had Lulu for about.. well I brought her home on 4/9. So three weeks. Gosh, can I count? lol.

And she's just starting to step up on my hand to let me take her out and she's starting to let me feed her vegetables.

I really doubt myself sometimes, but I know this is going to be a process. 

I second your motion- Patience!!


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

Starting to think GeeGee is resistant to this training. Its nearly been a week now, and the only improvement is that he doesn't rush himself back to the top perch anymore when my hands enter the cage.

I'm hoping he will improve soon, Elgee actually took his first bite of the millet and ran on the 3rd day. But I know I can't treat GeeGee the same as my first bird, so I will continue to work with him.


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

Got them both, Elgee and GeeGee in the same cage now, I intend to move Elgee into the newer cage in another room when the training renews, and then after GeeGee calms down start the training.


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

Finally made headway with GeeGee, he's now eating the millet from my hand. Next I need to get him used to my hands so he'll step up like Elgee was doing.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Well done


----------



## Rainbow Tiel (Apr 29, 2011)

Hay that's where I am with my tiel. I can get my hand within an inch of her without spooking her away. But She hisses the whole time. i've had her for exactly a week. I do have to get her addicted to millet... that's my next goal


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Good progress!


----------

